# vegito vs human torch



## gohan sns (Jan 7, 2011)

scenario 1: both full
scenario 2: human torch with planck temperature


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 7, 2011)

1, torch 

2, the fuck do you mean?


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2011)

It was in the Marquis of Death's run. Supposedly, it's Big Bang level heat


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 7, 2011)

How hot and fast is Torch?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 7, 2011)

SCENARIO 1: Human Torch
SCENARIO 2: Human Torch


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jan 7, 2011)

Unless Human torch has some insane speed feats, he gets blown to bits.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 7, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Unless Human torch has some insane speed feats, he gets blown to bits.



Agreed.
10char


----------



## Superbot400 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fights1; Vegito rapes, What's the point?

Fight2;Vegito dies and along with the DBZ universe.  


Not much to it.


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 7, 2011)

That scan really doesn't say much on its own. Could you elaborate a bit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> That scan really doesn't say much on its own. Could you elaborate a bit?



Doom pretty much spelled it out in one of the panels.


----------



## Juri (Jan 7, 2011)

gohan sns said:


> scenario 2: human torch with *planck temperature*



Seriously? DBZ villains die/are fatally injured when they touch the surface of the sun (about 5000C) and you think this is a good idea?


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 7, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Doom pretty much spelled it out in one of the panels.



One statement doesn't mean anything. I'm looking for some feats in relation.



Cycloid said:


> Seriously? DBZ villains die/are fatally injured when they touch the surface of the sun (about 5000C) and you think this is a good idea?



If this is the case (the temperature is really, really high) then that's all that's needed, as what you said is true.


----------



## Superbot400 (Jan 7, 2011)

Planck Temperatue is believed to be absolute hottest thing that Scientists could thing of.  Just like Absolute zero is coldest that temperatures get. 
The Man Your Man Could Smell Like

It's more powerful than any Sun in the universe, super novas, quasars, Gamma Ray, ANYTHING in the universe.  It would make Firelord's feats look like shit in comparison. In fact I'm willing bet that very few Marvel heat users in fiction can do that little feat there. We're talking Universal levels of heat.  On paper, that would wipe the entire DBZ universe in one blast. 

Human Torch gain the power of thousands, thousands of alternate F4s to accomplish that little feat.  Marquis of Death is know to destroy mutiple universes when the F4 fought him.  They needed to weaken him into beat him, and use this attack. 

The point is that Human Torch's Plainck Supernova is RIDICULOUSLY amped to the point this blast would utterly destroys any character in the show.


----------



## Juri (Jan 7, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> If this is the case (the temperature is really, really high) then that's all that's needed, as what you said is true.



iirc, it's approximately 140,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000C


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 7, 2011)

Superbot400 said:


> Planick Temperatue is believed to be absolute hottest thing that Scientists could thing of.  Just like Absolute zero is coldest that temperatures get.
> The Man Your Man Could Smell Like
> 
> It's more powerful than any Sun in the universe, super novas, quasars, Gamma Ray, ANYTHING in the universe.  It would make Firelord's feats look like shit in comparison. In fact I'm willing bet that very few Marvel heat users in fiction can do that little feat there. We're talking Universal levels of heat.  On paper, that would wipe the entire DBZ universe in one blast.
> ...





Cycloid said:


> iirc, it's approximately 140,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000C



And there we go.


----------



## God (Jan 7, 2011)

Cubey said:


> It was in the Marquis of Death's run. Supposedly, it's Big Bang level heat



Told ya


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

Torch has iirc some high high end hypersonic feats does he not?


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not sure but woudn't the speed difference give the victory to Vegito in scenario 1.


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegito. He the most powerful warrior in the universe. Hiss movement fold time and space. Torch is a flamer. This is rape and you should be ashamed.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Vegito. He the most powerful warrior in the universe. Hiss movement fold time and space.



no he can't and he's not but low high tier in terms of comic level


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2011)

what's with the influx of newbies lately


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegito can go ssj3 and blow up the planet. How can torch breathe in space? Fire would freeze in space!

I'm not a newbie. I'm French.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Vegito can go ssj3



yeah, no not really


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Vegito can go ssj3 and blow up the planet.



really? one of him could..could the other half? you have proof yes?



The Antagonist said:


> How can torch breathe in space?



seeing as Vigito can't either 

[





The Antagonist said:


> ]Fire would freeze in space!



do you know anything about torch



The Antagonist said:


> I'm not a newbie. I'm French.



truly the best post of the new year


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

What do I know about the torch?

. . . Stuff.

I know he can't pwn Vegito.

Vegito has the heart of a champion.

And instant transmission. 

He could teleport to namek or something before suffocating. 

He's downright fierce.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2011)

What do i know about The Antagonist?

That he's a massive queer


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Huh??

What I do wrong?

Diego, would you like some icy hot?

To soothe the asshurt away?

Vegito wins, you fanboy.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> What do I know about the torch?
> 
> . . . Stuff.]



yeah in scenario one..the only thing keeping torch from hurling sun level hot fire balls into this guys face is the fact that he maybe slightly slower then the saiyan maybe..maybe

so..what stuff useful stuff? 



The Antagonist said:


> ]I know he can't pwn Vegito.



based on what?


The Antagonist said:


> Vegito has the heart of a champion.



 what's this Rocky balboa Z?



The Antagonist said:


> IAnd instant transmission.



may or may not help


The Antagonist said:


> He could teleport to namek or something before suffocating.
> .



no he cannot


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

He's too slow. Saiyan velocity ftw. Vegito would tear him to ribbons. 

Based on reliable sources like wikipedia.

Heart of a champion.

And saiyan bloodline technique.

His power only multiplies when faced near death.

He can also assimilate the souls of the deceased to increase his power.

Why may or may not?

Why can he not?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegeto can resist the energy of the big bang because he has the big bang attack.


----------



## Es (Jan 8, 2011)

> Based on reliable sources like wikipedia.
> 
> Heart of a champion.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Silly Eterna, Vegito has absorbed the power of the big bang to increase his power level.

There is no more big bang. 

Does Vegito win now?


----------



## Es (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Silly Eterna, Vegito has absorbed the power of the big bang to increase his power level.
> 
> There is no more big bang.
> 
> Does Vegito win now?




Please tell me you aren't serious!?


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

What if .  . . I was?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Silly Eterna, Vegito has absorbed the power of the big bang to increase his power level.
> 
> There is no more big bang.
> 
> Does Vegito win now?


----------



## Es (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> What if .  . . I was?



Then you should feel terrible about yourself


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> He's too slow. Saiyan velocity ftw. Vegito would tear him to ribbons.



I'm sorry if we misslead you but this a forum that debates based on feats not bullshit



The Antagonist said:


> Based on reliable sources like wikipedia.



sock puppet




The Antagonist said:


> Heart of a champion.



not relevant to this fight


The Antagonist said:


> And saiyan bloodline technique.



no such thing exists



The Antagonist said:


> His power only multiplies when faced near death.



not helping him when he eats a mini star to the face



The Antagonist said:


> He can also assimilate the souls of the deceased to increase his power.



and now your officially lying


The Antagonist said:


> Why may or may not?
> 
> Why can he not?



Goku by his own admission cannot teleport where he is not able to sense chi..nameks too far away

and lastly it'd be a ring out and he'd loose


----------



## Superbot400 (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> I'm not a newbie. I'm French.



Fantastic Logic.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

This Antagonist guy.... :sanji


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not lying though, I have proof. I've seen it!!!

Why do you people make me feel bad.

 I just wanna talk comics like the homeboys.

He can assimilate and create dopplegangers of shadow.

He is also a mid tier telepath.

Like Aquaman.


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh look a dupe troll, just ignore it.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> I'm not lying though, I have proof. I've seen it!!!
> 
> Why do you people make me feel bad.
> 
> ...


It's official. You are retarded.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> I'm not lying though, I have proof. I've seen it!!![]



that never happened


The Antagonist said:


> Why do you people make me feel bad.



your a sock puppet


The Antagonist said:


> I just wanna talk comics like the homeboys.



which MVC  lunatic are you?



The Antagonist said:


> He can assimilate and create dopplegangers of shadow.



no he can't



The Antagonist said:


> He is also a mid tier telepath.
> 
> Like Aquaman.



stop lying


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

It's official. 

Torch has been pwned.

Yeah, I honestly don't believe any of what I just posted either.


----------



## Es (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> It's official.
> 
> Torch has been pwned.
> 
> Yeah, I honestly don't believe any of what I just posted either.



So you admit your just bullshitting?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> It's official.
> 
> Torch has been pwned.
> 
> Yeah, I honestly don't believe any of what I just posted either.



great way to make an entrance bro


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, I got bored.

This is bullshit.

I'm not that mentally inept.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Yes, I got bored.
> 
> This is bullshit.
> 
> I'm not that mentally inept.


So whose dupe are you then?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> So whose dupe are you then?



I'm thinking..an MVC'er maybe even a former member of that forum that got wiped off the map last year


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Dupe?

Nobody's.

I'm normally just a lurker.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

well when I saw the dali quote i thought maybe he's just an abstractest type poster..those barely exist any more..and they'd do something like this

but then..he went for the tell tale..argument


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Dupe?
> 
> Nobody's.
> 
> I'm normally just a lurker.


Since you're a lurker you should be well aware that around here we don't take too kindly to trolls. Honestly, if you took the time to register why didn't you choose to be a productive member rather than a bothersome troll?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Since you're a lurker you should be well aware that around here we don't take too kindly to trolls. Honestly, if you took the time to register why didn't you choose to be a productive member rather than a bothersome troll?



because he thought it would be lulzy

which it honestly kinda was..but yeah bad first impression is bad


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Because when you're incredibly bored, you're more likely to be counterproductive.

As a kid,

Did you prefer studying or playing video games?

Same deal here.


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegito gets his ass kicked


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegito beats Johnny due to being faster. If Johnny could hit him with his nova flames he could win but he is only double digit hypersonic IIRC and Vegito is triple digit hypersonic. Haven't actually read the Marquis of Death arc but I'm not sure planck temperature would help if it doesn't increase his speed or durability and he can't actually get a hit in.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Vegito can go ssj3 and blow up the planet. How can torch breathe in space? Fire would freeze in space!
> 
> I'm not a newbie. I'm French.



Go look up OBD terminology before you even think about debating here.



The Antagonist said:


> What do I know about the torch?
> 
> . . . Stuff.
> 
> ...



Alrighty, what kinda, _stuff_?  Give examples instead of just making retarded statements.



Raptor Diego said:


> What do i know about The Antagonist?
> 
> That he's a massive queer



Truth.



The Antagonist said:


> He's too slow. Saiyan velocity ftw. Vegito would tear him to ribbons.
> 
> Based on reliable sources like wikipedia.
> 
> ...



This is a very fanboyish argument. Your saying Vegito wins just because he's a good fighter. That doesn't fly here by any means. Make a real argument or concede.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegetto wins this, unless someone can prove Jhony has 3 digit mach speed.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 8, 2011)

Fuck you guys, HEART OF A CHAMPION IS BEAST

MAXIMUM POWAH, HUUUUUUUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 8, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Go look up OBD terminology before you even think about debating here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Heart of a champion

2. Iron will

3. Saiyan bloodline limit

4. Determination of a warrior.

5. Trains at 100 times gravity.

My logic is more valid than yours.


----------



## Cooler (Jan 8, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Vegetto wins this, unless someone can prove Jhony has 3 digit mach speed.



Surely Vegito is in the 4 digit mach numbers considering he's way above someone who's calc'd at around Mach 1000...


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> 1. Heart of a champion
> 
> 2. Iron will
> 
> ...



None of which are ways to win an OBD match. Troll harder dupe-san.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 8, 2011)

Cooler said:


> Surely Vegito is in the 4 digit mach numbers considering he's way above someone who's calc'd at around Mach 1000...



I was using a lower limit


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegito should win due to the massive speed gap between him and Johnny



The Antagonist said:


> I'm not lying though, I have proof. I've seen it!!!
> 
> Why do you people make me feel bad.
> 
> ...





The Antagonist said:


> 1. Heart of a champion
> 
> 2. Iron will
> 
> ...



The fuck man...are you a T-Pein dupe...

Half the crap you mentioned won't even matter, the other half is just shit you made up.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 8, 2011)

IRON WILL?!

MORE LIKE MIND OF *STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL*


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Scenario 1: Vegeto punches his head off
Scenario 2: Torch stomps


----------



## Fang (Jan 8, 2011)

Wasn't that feat that surpasses Torch's NOVA attack done with an external amp, and even then temporary?


----------



## DanE (Jan 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Scenario 1: Vegeto punches his head off
> Scenario 2: Torch stomps



I agree with first scenario but in the second scenario does Torch already have Planck temperature.  If he does then Torch doesn't have to do anything really just touch Vegito, but if he doesn't have that temperature yet and has to reach it first I don't know if he would reach it before Vegito gets to him.


----------



## Cooler (Jan 8, 2011)

If Vegito is still faster than the Torch he can destroy him from a distance can he not?


----------



## DanE (Jan 8, 2011)

Cooler said:


> If Vegito is still faster than the Torch he can destroy him from a distance can he not?



Well the thing is Plank Temperature will be to hot to be affected by anything


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 8, 2011)

scenario 1. vegeto wins due to having  superior speed.
Scenario.2 Vegeto gets stomped


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

Vegeto not only wins due to superior speed, but strength and versatility as well.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Vegeto wins

2. Human Torch wins


----------



## Superbot400 (Jan 8, 2011)

The fight depends on if Torch does get amp by the power of thousands, thousands, and thousands Torches in everyway. A Regular Torch would be infinitely slower than Vegito, but I don't know about this version of Torch.  

I'm sure Vegito won't take Human Torch serioulsy until Human Torch is serious. The problem is that Vegito has no knowledge of Torch's power or that it could kill Vegito. Vegito is cocky....


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jan 8, 2011)

Superbot400 said:


> The fight depends on if Torch does get amp by the power of thousands, thousands, and thousands Torches in everyway. A Regular Torch would be infinitely slower than Vegito, but I don't know about this version of Torch.
> 
> I'm sure Vegito won't take Human Torch serioulsy until Human Torch is serious. The problem is that Vegito has no knowledge of Torch's power or that it could kill Vegito. Vegito is cocky....



Or Vegeto probably wouldn't take him seriously and blast him in one attack.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 8, 2011)

Cooler said:


> Surely Vegito is in the 4 digit mach numbers considering he's way above someone who's calc'd at around Mach 1000...



I bet if you didn't powerscale vegito or human torch in any way, human torch could blitz him. Try it out and see...

Ps: Human torch has reacted to Gladiator and Sliver surfer. The former in a combat situation, and the later in a flight race oreintation. Human torch also reacted to lasers, from doombots, after they had een fired. Human torch speed>>> Vegito


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 8, 2011)

Superbot400 said:


> The fight depends on if Torch does get amp by the power of thousands, thousands, and thousands Torches in everyway. A Regular Torch would be infinitely slower than Vegito, but I don't know about this version of Torch.
> 
> I'm sure Vegito won't take Human Torch serioulsy until Human Torch is serious. The problem is that Vegito has no knowledge of Torch's power or that it could kill Vegito. Vegito is cocky....



He was only cocky because he *wanted* Buu to absorb him so he could go save his sons and Piccolo before he annihilated him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Huh??
> 
> What I do wrong?
> 
> ...



ASSHURT :ancientryoma


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I bet if you didn't powerscale vegito or human torch in any way, human torch could blitz him. Try it out and see...
> 
> Ps: Human torch has reacted to Gladiator and Sliver surfer. The former in a combat situation, and the later in a flight race oreintation. Human torch also reacted to lasers, from doombots, after they had een fired. Human torch speed>>> Vegito



to be fair to the DBZ side on the Gladiator and Surfer thing..if they wanted to blitz johnny they'd do it..easily Torch's best speed feats while making him insanely fast don't come close too

"hey times slowed down by a factor of hundreds lemme escape the time dilation field by moving so fast it does not affect me" or "lol I cross from this galaxy to that one..in six seconds" Gladiator

or norrin "lol speed blitz the IG" Radd 

i mean what ever if the guys laser timing feats are consistent Vigito's not laying a hand on him but yeah...


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 8, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> to be fair to the DBZ side on the Gladiator and Surfer thing..if they wanted to blitz johnny they'd do it..easily Torch's best speed feats while making him insanely fast don't come close too
> 
> "hey times slowed down by a factor of hundreds lemme escape the time dilation field by moving so fast it does not affect me" or "lol I cross from this galaxy to that one..in six seconds" Gladiator
> 
> ...



Would the Ki blasts even be able to get near torch in #2?


----------



## Superbot400 (Jan 8, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Or Vegeto probably wouldn't take him seriously and blast him in one attack.


We don't know how fast Torch is in this form, EXACTLY. However Torch is going to instantly go NOVA because he will die in this form.  If he does,  he will be warping reality in this special form.   He is more than capable of reversing a ki blast if he can cancel Marquis of Death's power. 

When he goes Nova, his entire body projects the temperatures what his blast is generating. So if he blasts at that temperature, his body can generate the same heat. Vegito has to flat out speedblitz Torch before he does ANYTHING. Which is possible, but he doesn't know.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 8, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> to be fair to the DBZ side on the Gladiator and Surfer thing..if they wanted to blitz johnny they'd do it..easily Torch's best speed feats while making him insanely fast don't come close too
> 
> "hey times slowed down by a factor of hundreds lemme escape the time dilation field by moving so fast it does not affect me" or "lol I cross from this galaxy to that one..in six seconds" Gladiator
> 
> ...



Vegito has no real speedfeats without powerscaling. 
Vegito with powerscaling has speed anywhere from insert hypersonic to lightspeed depending on whatever fan you're talking to. 
Most people agree DB char don't have vastly increased resistance to heat in the same vein as comic chars like superman. 
Highest end torch speedwise wins via reaction time, assumign he starts in torch form, and his strongest attack. It doesn't matter if Vegito could smear him all over 100 earth with a casual attack because of speed alone.

-----
Torch also reacted to Superscroll on multiple occasions....who in his first appearance showed he could grabbed a block of rock from hundreds of kilometer away before reed could punch him...and who in whatever that arc was called showed he could blitz people.

torch in torch form is the only fast member of the ff4 as far as i am concerned...


----------



## Glued (Jan 8, 2011)

Johnny gets blitzed in number 1

Johnny destroys the universe  in 2



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Vegito has no real speedfeats without powerscaling.
> Vegito with powerscaling has speed anywhere from insert hypersonic to lightspeed depending on whatever fan you're talking to.
> Most people agree DB char don't have vastly increased resistance to heat in the same vein as comic chars like superman.
> Highest end torch speedwise wins via reaction time, assumign he starts in torch form, and his strongest attack. It doesn't matter if Vegito could smear him all over 100 earth with a casual attack because of speed alone.
> ...



Sue with a single thought put up a city wide force field around Atlantis while it was being attacked by multiple lasers.

Reed actually shortens the space between neurons in his brain. He can think very quickly.

Ben can spin in water so fast that he creates a vortex. He can swim against the heavy currents of the Hudson river. And he can fight Namor underwater.

Sue with a single thought made a giant hole going from the top of the Baxter building to the bottom.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 8, 2011)

Johnny is not fast enough to deal with Vegitto, who's range would be destructive enough to catch Johny and obliterate him. With him starting out at Planck temperatures in the second scenario he will win that one though. But under normal conditions Johnny would lose.  


Nevermind said:


> One statement doesn't mean anything.



Actually, it does. You don't get to just ignore statements. You have a reason for why they should be ignored. Feats are just the primary and most reliable source we use here.


Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Vegito has no real speedfeats without powerscaling.



The problem is that the power scaling we have for Vegitto is perfectly acceptable. We may not know his exact speed, but we at least know the lowest estimate.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

Jhonny burns off the atmosphere. Laughs ensue


----------



## Nevermind (Jan 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Actually, it does. You don't get to just ignore statements. You have a reason for why they should be ignored. Feats are just the primary and most reliable source we use here.



Hence I wanted to see why they made the statement. Statements don't mean anything without context backing them up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Johnny is not fast enough to deal with Vegitto, who's range would be destructive enough to catch Johny and obliterate him.



He's a Fantastic Four grade character. There's enough wobbly space in DB canon to argue this


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2011)

The Antagonist said:


> Vegito can go ssj3 and blow up the planet. How can torch breathe in space? Fire would freeze in space!
> 
> *I'm not a newbie. I'm French.*







The Antagonist said:


> What do I know about the torch?
> 
> . . . Stuff.
> 
> ...







The Antagonist said:


> Huh??
> 
> What I do wrong?
> 
> ...



:rofl



The Antagonist said:


> He's too slow. Saiyan velocity ftw. Vegito would tear him to ribbons.
> 
> Based on reliable sources like wikipedia.
> 
> ...







The Antagonist said:


> I'm not lying though, I have proof. I've seen it!!!
> 
> Why do you people make me feel bad.
> 
> ...





I love this guy.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 8, 2011)

I know, right?

He has the insight of a *TRUE WARRIOR*


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 8, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> Would the Ki blasts even be able to get near torch in #2?



no not in the least..I mean magical energy from the soul may not have the same frailties..but bing bang level heat? as in confirmed? prolly not no



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Vegito has no real speedfeats without powerscaling.
> Vegito with powerscaling has speed anywhere from insert hypersonic to lightspeed depending on whatever fan you're talking to.
> []



he had no trouble keeping pace with superbuu who should at least be as fast as the fat ass and buff buu's better speed feats...which should be hypersonic with out touching powerscaling 

the lightspeed thing..eh I maybe could see it mmaaaaybbeeee near there any ways  for the end of DBZ *if there where more concrete speed feats* but as stands with the inconsistencies and what have you these guys shouldnt break high hypersonic and no more 



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> torch in torch form is the only fast member of the ff4 as far as i am concerned...



Ben's reaction time feats aren't exactly anything to blink at and Sue's powers move at the speed of thought..well.non speedster thought any ways



KaiserWombat said:


> I know, right?
> 
> He has the insight of a *TRUE WARRIOR*



truly an inspiration for us all


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jan 8, 2011)

Aye, Watchdog.

Aye

Manly tears will (probably) be shed if he faces the Hammer of Justice~


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

JUONNY STROMME!

ROOKATTE MI!

I HAVU DA HARDU WURRIAH


AYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


for eight episodes


the Torch cannot cope


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Hence I wanted to see why they made the statement. Statements don't mean anything without context backing them up.



Reed just explained that the temperature is so hot, it melts time and space. Dr. Doom is Reed's equal in intellect and his understanding of astronomy.

I think he just meant that it would cause a major stir in the multiverse since all the universes are parallel. Lol, multi-verse busting Human Torch. It'd still kill Vegito at that temperature, but he'd probably be too slow.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 9, 2011)

wow.... at first i was planning on reading all the posts but it got dumber and dumber so i'm just skip to the end to post this.

i really hate lowering myself to the level of calling people names but either the antagonist is doing this for fun (which i think he is) or he's an idiot.

Vegito has a chance in the first scenario if he blitz torch and takes him to outer space before torch can do anything.  I don't know why OP even bothered to put second scenario in this thread....really?  I usually debate on manga side but this is taking things too far, i mean what next...the living tribunal vs goku....

I don't wanna sound like an idiot but i have to ask: I have hear the mention of a place in OBD that has stats on everyone or something like that, if it is true, could i have a link...i wanna check it out.  (again might sound very ignorant but)I thought sayians were fine in space since I remember a scene in anime where the sayian race was out in space, maybe upper atmosphere but it's not like there is enough oxygen there anyways, but they were fighting...more like failing to fend off freza?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 9, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> wow.... at first i was planning on reading all the posts but it got dumber and dumber so i'm just skip to the end to post this.
> 
> *i really hate lowering myself to the level of calling people names but either the antagonist is doing this for fun (which i think he is) or he's an idiot.*



Here in the OBD, we usually just assume idiot. 

And anime feats aren't used unless the OP specifically says so.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 9, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> I don't wanna sound like an idiot but i have to ask: I have hear the mention of a place in OBD that has stats on everyone or something like that, if it is true, could i have a link...i wanna check it out.  (again might sound very ignorant but)I thought sayians were fine in space since I remember a scene in anime where the sayian race was out in space, maybe upper atmosphere but it's not like there is enough oxygen there anyways, but they were fighting...more like failing to fend off freza?



that was filler I think so...I'm not sure how canon it is

edit Crimsons literally the newest noob in the world and even he instinctively knew TA was    damn man


----------



## Purpledrank (Jan 9, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> *Here in the OBD, we usually just assume idiot.
> *
> And anime feats aren't used unless the OP specifically says so.


Why wasn't I told this important information, so I can't be goofy around here?
Srsly though what the lowest person on the ladder here in OBD?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 9, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> Why wasn't I told this important information, so I can't be goofy around here?
> Srsly though what the lowest person on the ladder here in OBD?



You'd have to ask someone who's been here longer than me. Like Emperor Joker or Narcissus. I consider the latter to be a great source of wisdom.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 9, 2011)

Purpledrank said:


> Why wasn't I told this important information, so I can't be goofy around here?
> Srsly though what the lowest person on the ladder here in OBD?


Probably Raigen.



Level7N00b said:


> You'd have to ask someone who's been here longer than me. Like Emperor Joker or Narcissus. I consider the latter to be a great source of wisdom.


Careful, Narcissus will probably sig what you just wrote.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 9, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> Probably Raigen.
> 
> 
> Careful, Narcissus will probably sig what you just wrote.



Don't mention him! He might come back! 

And I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 9, 2011)

^what did those guys do that made them so famous.....or rather infamous?


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 9, 2011)

Who? Raigen?


----------



## crimsonshade (Jan 9, 2011)

sure.  Based on how i've seen it used in other threads in OBD, it seems like his name is the gravest insult you could call someone.  But I meant all the ones you guys were mentioning just now (and hoping they don't come back).


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 9, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> sure.  Based on how i've seen it used in other threads in OBD, it seems like his name is the gravest insult you could call someone.  But I meant all the ones you guys were mentioning just now (and hoping they don't come back).



while I don't know his history here he contributed to the decline of at least two other verses boards would post really weird porn alien predator and brolly stuff..and just generally exhibited extreme biased and managed to flame bait a couple established members into perm bans...on at least one of those boards

here he seemed to just flame troll claim expertise on stuff he had no clue on and relentlessly hounded on his arguments in debates..and in one thread kinda shafted a few posters

honestly thats just what little I witnessed of the guy here..the other more active posters can fill you in more if they choose


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 9, 2011)

crimsonshade said:


> ^what did those guys do that made them so famous.....or rather infamous?



To put it simply, Raigen's one of the biggest DBZ wankers and idiots around. e thinks energy blasts in DBZ are FTL. :rofl

Narcissus, enjoys making fun of the retards in the forum. And as his name implies, he is indeed better than you are.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jan 9, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> To put it simply, Raigen's one of the biggest DBZ wankers and idiots around. e thinks energy blasts in DBZ are FTL. :rofl
> 
> Narcissus, enjoys making fun of the retards in the forum. And as his name implies, he is indeed better than you are.



there was an old thread on cbr with raigen as his Raikai incarnation arguing that Brolly could take on the JLA.while simultaneously  fending off SHAZAM and nabuu

Ragien when discussing Thanos  DBZ and starwars is serious business


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jan 9, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Ragien when discussing Thanos  DBZ and starwars is serious business



How about Tenchi? Omnipotent Chousin and Light Hawk Wings that can one shot the likes of Giygas or Unicron, anyone?


----------



## The Antagonist (Jan 9, 2011)

Irrefutable proof that Vegito has the heart of a champion:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA-nxswL_F0[/YOUTUBE]

Check and mate. ​


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2011)

So much material I'll have to sig in this thread later. 


Nevermind said:


> Statements don't mean anything without context backing them up.



Statements mean something depending on who they come from and how reliable that person is. Context supports the statements, but not having a feat isn't enough to dismiss them.


Level7N00b said:


> To put it simply, Raigen's one of the biggest DBZ wankers and idiots around. e thinks energy blasts in DBZ are FTL. :rofl



Raigen's DBZ wank was just part of all of his other nonsense. He mainly wanked Brolly. Now his Tenchi Muyo! fanboyism was just outright unberable. And he would also try his best to downplay anything he didn't like.

Raigen may really be the most biased person I've ever seen within a broad range of fiction.


----------



## Xelloss (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok this got out of hand and people just spamming so closing.


----------

